# Grumpy's Boston Cream



## Rod (29/5/16)

I just had a look a the list of brews I have made and Boston Cream came in as a 4 out of 5 rating ( only did even numbers )

A simple brew pack from *Grumpy’s Brewhaus*

I made it in March 2005 and gave it a 4

would love to make it again 

need a few hints , particularly yeast

Now looking through Bronzed Brews

would love somebody to write a book on Grumpy's brews


----------



## spog (29/5/16)

Dicko might be the go to man,back in the day of the Grumpys brew site he was a frequent visitor.
Mmm, Boston Cram Ale.....


----------



## bradmcm (4/8/16)

Rod,
I'd have to track down the old list of the Masterbrews. There was nothing hard about any of the Masterbrews. BC was malt, dex, DCS, a bit of crystal and a combo of Cascade and Northern Brewer hops. Nothing magical.
The yeast was whatever what was under the can lid but it's fairly obvious you would just upgrade to a dried or liquid US yeast.

Brew Brad.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/8/16)

Those bastards at Grumpy's got me into AG... 

Man they did some great kits


----------



## Steve (5/8/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Those bastards at Grumpy's got me into AG...
> 
> Man they did some great kits


Me also. Their Boston Cream was the first one I did and I can still remember the taste explosion compared to the kits I was making. Was a great institution.


----------



## Lecterfan (5/8/16)

Amen to Grumpys as the gateway. I came in towards the end of it all but learned so much from the various packs. I was on the Grumpys forum for a few years before it shut down because - at the time - AHB was way too full of complex, often scientific, (but also polite, respectful, supportive, and amusing) in-depth conversations about all grain brewing from people who wanted to learn the craft and make better beer... glad we can still search and access old threads.


----------



## Steve (5/8/16)

Lecterfan said:


> Amen to Grumpys as the gateway. I came in towards the end of it all but learned so much from the various packs. I was on the Grumpys forum for a few years before it shut down because - at the time - AHB was way too full of complex, often scientific, (but also polite, respectful, supportive, and amusing) in-depth conversations about all grain brewing from people who wanted to learn the craft and make better beer... glad we can still search and access old threads.


The Grumpys forum was fun.


----------



## sstacey (5/8/16)

I also went in there for a beer one day and came out a brewer. Haven't stopped yet.


----------



## Rod (5/8/16)

Got the message there had been a post

Just give me the recipe


----------



## Bribie G (5/8/16)

I'm a fan of cream ales. Although they were still made up until recent times they were mostly a Pre-Prohibition beer made by smaller breweries who didn't have massive lagering tanks like the big guys and cranked them out as a working man's easy-drinking beer.

Basically they were like a Classic American Pilsner but done on an ale yeast and not lagered for a couple of months. I posted a recipe for "Baltimore Blonde" but it's disappeared from the old DB. 

There are a few good recipes on the forum here

From memory the Baltimore Blonde was around 5% made on BB Pale with about a kilo of Polenta, cereal mashed, a couple of classic hops (Cluster would be excellent) to around 25 IBU and a chico yeast like Wyeast 1272 American Ale 2.

A few guys did the recipe from the DB and loved it. Most lager drinkers wouldn't pick it as an ale.


----------



## spog (5/8/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Those bastards at Grumpy's got me into AG...
> 
> Man they did some great kits


+1


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/8/16)

spog said:


> +1


Do you remember the threads about using the Soda Stream to carbonate beer...


----------



## Hopsta (6/8/16)

Lecterfan said:


> Amen to Grumpys as the gateway. I came in towards the end of it all but learned so much from the various packs. I was on the Grumpys forum for a few years before it shut down because - at the time - AHB was way too full of complex, often scientific, (but also polite, respectful, supportive, and amusing) in-depth conversations about all grain brewing from people who wanted to learn the craft and make better beer... glad we can still search and access old threads.


that would be a blast from the past, how do we access the old threads? i had a quick look at the website but cant see it? thats where i started too way back in the day. good to see a lot of you still here sharing thoughts and experience today.


----------



## yankinoz (6/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> I'm a fan of cream ales. Although they were still made up until recent times they were mostly a Pre-Prohibition beer made by smaller breweries who didn't have massive lagering tanks like the big guys and cranked them out as a working man's easy-drinking beer.
> 
> Basically they were like a Classic American Pilsner but done on an ale yeast and not lagered for a couple of months. I posted a recipe for "Baltimore Blonde" but it's disappeared from the old DB.


They were common in the Northeast US into the 1960s and 1970s and at least two old labels survive. Small to medium-sized breweries in Pennsylvania, New York state, New Jersey and Ohio typically sold a flagship "beer" (which was lager), an "ale" (cream ale), and often a sweet "porter."

Many of the budget breweries brewed the cream ale and lager from the same wort and gave both the same brief pass through the lagering tanks. Typically, the lager was execrable, the cream ale drinkable.

Some more upscale breweries made a specialty cream ale. Genessee is available across much of the US. It was my wife's favorite and at $13 a slab (in 2010) I could hardly deny her. Pennsylvania's Liebotschaner has changed owners many times. Whether it's the same beer I don't know, but it was once easily the best of the lot.

I got some delightful surprises concerning ales when eventually I travelled Britain.


----------



## spog (6/8/16)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Do you remember the threads about using the Soda Stream to carbonate beer...


Nope,but I think I've got some print offs of topics from the Grumpy's forum some where ? I'll have a look this arvo.
Got my interest going now.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/8/16)

Lecterfan said:


> - at the time - AHB was way too full of complex, often scientific, (but also polite, respectful, supportive, and amusing) in-depth conversations about all grain brewing from people who wanted to learn the craft and make better beer... glad we can still search and access old threads.





Hopsta said:


> that would be a blast from the past, how do we access the old threads? i had a quick look at the website but cant see it? thats where i started too way back in the day. good to see a lot of you still here sharing thoughts and experience today.


Sorry to disappoint, I was actually making a snarky comment about the current state of this forum.


----------



## Bribie G (6/8/16)

It might be a suitable time to move non beer related stuff to off topic so the latest post list isn't taken up with what One Nation is up to, and how the smoked chipotles are going, and re-focus on all grain brewing, education, comps, get togethers and all the core stuff. Would certainly make things more attractive to newcomers who are any forum's lifeblood.


----------



## Rod (6/8/16)

Bribie G said:


> It might be a suitable time to move non beer related stuff to off topic so the latest post list isn't taken up with what One Nation is up to, and how the smoked chipotles are going, and re-focus on all grain brewing, education, comps, get togethers and all the core stuff. Would certainly make things more attractive to newcomers who are any forum's lifeblood.


I may be missing your point here , all though one nation etc is not what we are about

but searching for Grumpy's boston cream recipe was what I posted here for


----------



## rude (6/8/16)

I was doing quite a few cream ales there for a while but have since gone onto other brews
think it was the name that got me Cream Ale

Pilsner malt 4.5 kg
Carramunich 150 g
Polenta 100 g

Basically I just played around with the amounts of Carramunich & Polenta
The most polenta I did was 400g but I just made a porrige & threw it in the mash ?

I used Perle & cascade hops bittered to about 20 to 24 IBUs

Might have to have another crack as it has a nice dry finish


----------



## bradmcm (9/8/16)

Hopsta said:


> that would be a blast from the past, how do we access the old threads? i had a quick look at the website but cant see it? thats where i started too way back in the day. good to see a lot of you still here sharing thoughts and experience today.


Use the ol' wayback machine.
http://archive.org/web/


----------



## bradmcm (9/8/16)

Rod said:


> Got the message there had been a post
> 
> Just give me the recipe


After all these years brewing, I'm surprised you need a recipe. I'll try and remember tonight.


----------



## Paleman (11/8/16)

Just bought a carton of Andrews Boston Cream that he makes onsite at Grumpys. Beauoootiful. Have also just found out Grumpys is up for sale


----------

